# Pidgin 2.5.0, MSN e certificati SSL

## oRDeX

Dall'aggiornamento a Pidgin 2.5.0 ottengo questa finestra di errore ad ogni connessione ad MSN:

 *Quote:*   

> Firma dell'autorità per i certificati non valida
> 
> La catena di certificati presentata da rsi.hotmail.com non possiede una firma digitale valida da parte dell'Authority per i Certificati a cui è collegata.

 

A voi capita?

Mi pare strano che Microsoft abbia messo certificati selfsigned sui server di hotmail  :Razz: Last edited by oRDeX on Tue Sep 02, 2008 2:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Guglie

l'avviso è uscito anche a me

----------

## Wise

anche a me..

sono quasi certo sia comparso quando mi sono arrivati dei messaggi offline che mi son fatto mandare per provare se funzionava..

ed è scomparso quando sono andato su win a leggere i messaggi offline dato che non so perche ma non me li ha ricevuti..

----------

## oRDeX

EDIT:

Confermo!

Dopo aver letto i messaggi offline da amsn, su pidgin non mi compare più quel messaggio di errore!

Cosa vorrà dire? forse sul sito di pidgin ne parlano fra i ticket aperti

?!?! che cosa strana..proverò anche io ad aprire msn con amsn, che supporta i msg offline...ma mi pare davvero una cosa strana

----------

## dark_knight

http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/6680

Soluzioni:

Aspettare la 2.5.1

USE="-gnutls"

Aggiungere manualmente il certificato in Pidgin

 :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5200307.html#5200307

Leggendo questo post si trova la soluzione per importare il certificato manualmente, l'utente segnala che aggiornando alla 2.5.1 non si risolva il problema   :Confused: 

----------

## mrfree

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5200307.html#5200307
> 
> Leggendo questo post si trova la soluzione per importare il certificato manualmente, l'utente segnala che aggiornando alla 2.5.1 non si risolva il problema  

  Confermo che su 2.5.1 c'è lo stesso problema

----------

